

Meditation helps kids pay attention, neuroscientist says - tokenadult
http://www.calgaryherald.com/technology/Meditation+helps+kids+attention+neuroscientist+says/6167465/story.html

======
tokenadult
This is one of the more recent peer-reviewed publications found on that
researcher's website related to attention training:

[http://psyphz.psych.wisc.edu/web/pubs/2009/LutzMentalJNeuro....](http://psyphz.psych.wisc.edu/web/pubs/2009/LutzMentalJNeuro.pdf)

